# Quick Release Herm Sprenger?



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I see Leerburg has stopped selling them because they feel they are dangerous? I guess if I decide to still go with one I will have to buy direct. There was one on Amazon, and it arrived as a knockoff and a bad one at that. 

He isn't a flight risk, I have a prong leash that hooks to a back up flat collar nonetheless..I really do not think for US a quick release is an issue? I use the prong for heeling correction/perfection training while out and about. 

The reason I want a quick release is my fingers...I just can't anymore. Collar comes off when in house, and when he is in the car. As long as temps allow I take him around with me. 

He does not leave the truck until told, all other commands are good, we are about to start proofing off lead and advanced training under the supervision of a trainer with an e collar..but I don't like to use the e collar for regular training. It's more of a serious "you know better than that" tool to me.

Does anyone in this case think a quick release is unsafe? And remember we use a back up. My fingers can't deal with the on off squeezing of the prongs anymore.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

CometDog said:


> My fingers can't deal with the on off squeezing of the prongs anymore.


I would get a quick release prong collar as well as your fingers are also important. And you have a back up collar. Don't worry and do what works best.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't see an issue with your use and quick release Herm Sprenger. I think the concern would be lunging aggressive dogs with inexperienced handlers and no backup collar.

I use the non-quick release collar and I agree the squeezing of the prongs is inconvenient. My wife can't/wont deal with it.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The quick release was considered "dangerous" only it sometimes released unexpectedly.If you have a backup I don't see a problem.Amazon used to have real Hermsprenger collars for sale,haven't checked in a long time.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks all. I'll order one. Favorite place besides Leerburg? Check reviews a few down on all Herm products at Amazon at this point. There are lots of 1 star mixed with 5 star and 4 star. I think the good rating are from inexperienced who did not realize they were ripped off. The edges on the knock off I received were flat out sharp, and when I merely twisted it a little bit in my hands they came apart. I emailed Amazon.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Chewy.com has them.An excellent company to deal with,if you haven't already


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

If you are using a back up safety collar then a quick release prong should be okay to use. Some people don’t recommend them because the quick release clasp can sometimes release unexpectedly if pressure is accidently exerted just the right way. To work around the issue a back up collar is added, or I’ve also heard that a clip or ring may be placed on the prong in a way that prevents the clasp from self releasing. I definitely agree that the on/off with general prongs wears on the fingers after a while.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

It really does, and I don't want to use the smaller mm, because he does not at this point need anything more than a mild to medium reminder. 

I'm a little surprised at Leerburg, especially since they really push the prong lead with their dominant dog collar as a good back up choice. Any prong can come apart (never had a Herm do that, but still..mechanically if it CAN come apart Murphy's law..) I respect them not selling stuff they do not believe in though. 

I just ordered from Chewy. Thanks all!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Sorry, not Chewy. Active dogs. Chewy did not have a quick release.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a prong, dominant collar and the double leash that accommodates both collars from Leerburg. Great material. The leather leash is made very well as well.


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

Activedogs is a good source for them. Just a note, you may want to check the status of your order after it’s placed. When I ordered a quick release from them it ended up being backordered for nearly a month, though there had been no indication of that at the time of ordering on the actual order page.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

It really is nice leather they have. The Amish line. That is what I have. The leather 6 ft with 2 clips (one longer for back up), then I have their 3.4 inch and 1 inch agitation flat collars (no handles) for my Pit and GSD respectively. They are super stiff at first, but turn to butter with use, and last forever. I had them 4 years with my last GSD, they went through a lot, dragged through mud, out in rain and they never lost their quality feel, suppleness, and strength. My daughter wanted to bury his lead and collar with his ashes in our ceremony for him and I was like sure honey (as I gritted my jaw thinking ...70 bucks worth of leather, and we will most likely have GSDs again).


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

I’ve used Herm Sprenger quick release prongs and leashes many years on a bunch of dogs. I even used quick release on our kids harnesses. 
I never had one come undone. Not that it might but you would have to give a mighty yank. I’ve seen lots of LEO dogs with these too.

I have one I use on my Aussie. I’ve never had to use more than finger twitch on her. More a reminder than anything else. I use it on a tab and not on the leash directly. The leash goes to her harness with a short connector to a flat collar so the tab hangs loose except when we sure doing close order heel and I need her very close to me. It’s just a guide and I use it less and less all the time. 

As far as coming undone , as I said I’ve never seen it happen even with others using them.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How about this one? https://www.activedogs.com/product/...ess-steel-prong-collars-with-cliclock-buckle/


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> How about this one? https://www.activedogs.com/product/...ess-steel-prong-collars-with-cliclock-buckle/


This is the one I use. The buckle has never failed. If it ever comes apart it is along a link. Spreading the prongs back out fixed that.

I use a basic fabric martingale for back up and id tags.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> How about this one? https://www.activedogs.com/product/...ess-steel-prong-collars-with-cliclock-buckle/


That is nice too. If the quick release is backordered I'll go for that. Buckle looks decent.

I use a prong always, even when not needed anymore for correction. I find if they are properly placed they are seemingly comfortable for them and a gentle reminder. Mine have always had a calmer demeanor when they get put on, like ok, time to go for a walk in heel and pay attention. I never leave them on unless we are training or going out, so the ease of on off is important to me. 

I also got a step in "do not pet" harness for him from there. I have been taking to places with distractions where dogs are allowed (Home Depo, Pet stores) and he has been doing awesome. I don't mind if people ask to meet him, that way I can have him sit and greet properly. I HATE when people ignore you and go all up on the dog squealing and petting him without so much as saying hi to you. Even if the bold text helps "a little"..I have no problem telling people to please do not pet without asking, but conflict avoided is just that..conflict avoided lol 

I was looking for something that said do not pet or ask to pet..but not "in training"..I do NOT want to come off as an SD trainer since I am not. Leerberg has a nice collar that you can put what you want on, but it is specifically sized for their neck, expensive, and he is only 8 months old. The leerburg custom harnesses look too much like service vests. So, glad that I found this simple step in harness with nice bold text ALL over it lol


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

RoseW said:


> Activedogs is a good source for them. Just a note, you may want to check the status of your order after it’s placed. When I ordered a quick release from them it ended up being backordered for nearly a month, though there had been no indication of that at the time of ordering on the actual order page.


Thank you for the heads up, I called and they are indeed back ordered for weeks maybe months. They are shipping out the quick lock version in the same size tomorrow.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

CometDog said:


> I see Leerburg has stopped selling them because they feel they are dangerous? I guess if I decide to still go with one I will have to buy direct. There was one on Amazon, and it arrived as a knockoff and a bad one at that.
> 
> He isn't a flight risk, I have a prong leash that hooks to a back up flat collar nonetheless..I really do not think for US a quick release is an issue? I use the prong for heeling correction/perfection training while out and about.
> 
> ...


I’ve used the quick release for a long time but it’s now in the trash because I question the chromed steel. I don’t use it much except in obedience training but I’m getting a stainless steel one . My Aussie doesn’t really need it so 8m just using a short link fur saver instead. It’s stainless steel.

as a side. Don’t ever underestimate how hard a dog can grip. My Aussie dumped the kitchen trash can an got a Campbell soup can out with the top in it. In a matter of a few seconds after I heard the commotion I found her with the can. There were 10 I counted hole bitten through it and four in the sharp top. I checked her mouth and there is not even a scratch. She is not a big dog at 60 pounds but crushed that can like it was hammered. I quit giving here big bones as she will break them to pieces. She is a gentle dog and has never had any protection training or even been tested.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

what about a Keeper Collar? I was going to get one but I just don't really use a prong anymore on mine.

Also, there used to be an etsy maker who make prong converters that were awesome. Converted to an easy to do snap. Bht I think they stopped making them...


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> what about a Keeper Collar? I was going to get one but I just don't really use a prong anymore on mine.
> 
> Also, there used to be an etsy maker who make prong converters that were awesome. Converted to an easy to do snap. Bht I think they stopped making them...



Crazzytuffk9gear was on etsy, last I checked they were only accepting orders via their own webiste. I have one of their prong keeper collars and I love it, not to mention getting to build to your specs... size/colour/embroidery


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

If you want quality gear, shop the pro suppliers.





__





Police K9 Equipment - BITE SLEEVES, BITE SUITS CANINE, WORKING DOG, MILITARY, POLICE, EQUIPMENT,






www.elitek9.com








__





Ray Allen Manufacturing: Tactical Dog Gear | Police and Military K9


Buy tactical police K9 gear, military dog gear and K9 trainer supplies including bite suits, collars, harnesses, leashes and kennels. Mil-Spec K9 equipment since 1948.




www.rayallen.com








__





Custom Dog Harness Manufacturers | Canine Harness Equipment


We are custom dog harness manufacturers who have been making premium canine harness equipment for decades. Discover the products you need today with Julius-K9.




usa.julius-k9.com


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I have a herm quick release I do not use it anymore. I used for like 3 mo it was easy to put on and take after my shoulder surgery. Loved it never came apart. It’s avail if you are interested. Bought it from Elite K9.


----------

